#  Erste Hilfe >   Falsches Medikament genommen.!? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo
Heute wollte ich wie immer meine Tabletten nehmen. Ich hab leider die falschen genommen und habe inzwischen gemerkt, dass es Amlodipin 12mg war. (1ganze und eine virtel) 
Ich habe sonst immer einen 110/70 bd.
Was soll ich jetzt machen :Huh?:  
Hab im Internet gelesen das das gefährlich werden kann.
Danke!

----------


## Ninna

Ich würde zum Spital fahren.

----------

